# White fuzz on the surface of substrate, MTS making a run for it



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

About a week ago (after my first PWC with RO water) I noticed some white fuzz on the surface of the substrate in my tank (Fluorite mixed with blue regular aquarium gravel with a bottom layer of API Laterite). I didn't think anything of it, dismissing it out of hand. Over time it has spread to cover 1/4 of the substrate surface. Again, I dismissed it. This morning during feeding time, I noticed my Malaysian Trumpet Snails, which are normally burrowing through the substrate, at the surface and making a run up the tank walls for the top of the tank. They are also crawling along the surface of the substrate, but not burrowing. What's more, they are avoiding the patch of white fuzziness.

The only thing I can liken it to is some white gunk I fished out of the Plantex CSM+B liquid fert concoction I add to my RO water for iron and trace elements. Could some of this gunk gotten into my 10 gallon? And if so, is it bad? I had no cause for worry until now, when my MTS appear to be avoiding it. My other critters in the tank (zebra nerite snail, scarlet badis, 2x emerald dwarf rasboras, RCS) appear to be unaffected, as are my plants.

Here are my water parameters, and some photos of the white fuzz:
pH = 7.2
NH4 = 0.25 ppm
NO2 = 0 ppm
NO3 = 10 ppm
Cu = 0 ppm
KH = 6 degrees
GH = 8 degrees
Temp = 74 degrees F
Misplaced my PO4 and Fe test kits in the move.





Help!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I have no idea...but i'll bump this up so maybe you can get an answer...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It looks like there's not water in the tank... so weird. It almost looks like mould or something...... is it growing or staying the same?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would think that it would be very hard to tell based on the reaction of your MTS, given they move at a snail's pace (ha, ha). MTS dont "only" burrow, they also move all around the tank and climb the glass and other things. Roll that top layer under, that would be what I did.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks like mold to me. I have gotten it before when I didn't get all the uneaten food out.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Mold it is then. I'll be doing a PWC tonight and I'll scoop the gravel and chuck it.

Ben - the MTS do go all over the place, but there were a disproportionate amount climbing the walls and they were all going in the same direction, till they got to the top then they piled up on each other and fell back down to the bottom.

I hope my fish are gonna be ok...


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Should be fine once its out. Make sure you keep that area clean as it will return if you don't.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd think that once you got it out and did a PWC everything would be fine.... no reason why it wouldn't. (And I LOVE how your snails made a break for it!!!) XD


----------

